# For a Friend on the death of her cat



## alfuso (Feb 23, 2006)

The Other Bridge

Kitty's at the Bridge now
And while she's waiting for you
She tussling with oher kitties
Doing what kitties do

Sleeping in the sunshine
Among the tulip trees
Dreaming of kitty games
Groomed by summer breeze

She dreams of conquered dust bunnies
Her tail a battle flag
Keeping the Bridge safe for
Games of Kitty Tag

Chasing cobalt horses
With opals on their feet
Riding a mermaid chariot
Chasing Manatees

She's running through the clouds now
Along the Rainbow's ridge
Skittering down the crescents
To explore that other bridge

Rainbow Bridge is forever
But all journeys have a start
Right here at this one
The Bridge into your heart

(C) L.Terrell 2006


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

A beautiful poem.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh just love this poem too. It so beautiful.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's so lovely.


----------

